# 120in/720V out Ballast



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

anyone know where I can find a 120V line 720V output 100watt 4 pin compact flourescent ballast ??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> anyone know where I can find a 120V line 720V output 100watt 4 pin compact flourescent ballast ??


Look here.http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/d...alog.b176dbb1-d6e0-40f0-ab92-e768e58f5dc1.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Look here.http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/d...alog.b176dbb1-d6e0-40f0-ab92-e768e58f5dc1.pdf


Can you narrow that down a bit Harry ?  That's like 1000 pages long. Thats comparable to someone asking the meaning of life and saying the answer is in here http://www.gasl.org/refbib/Bible_King_James_Version.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Look here.http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/documents/complete-catalog.b176dbb1-d6e0-40f0-ab92-e768e58f5dc1.pdf


Here is the ballast im trying to match


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't get it. I would phone wholesalers or a lighting store and ask for a ballast for two 4 pin, 26 (?) watt cfls. How does it work there?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

xlink said:


> I don't get it. I would phone wholesalers or a lighting store and ask for a ballast for two 4 pin, 26 (?) watt cfls. How does it work there?


It's 2 - 50 watt 4pin bulbs and even grainger can't find it


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Have your salesmen from the supply house do the hard work. Take the ballast out and give it to him and say I need one of these.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

xlink said:


> I don't get it. I would phone wholesalers or a lighting store and ask for a ballast for two 4 pin, 26 (?) watt cfls. How does it work there?


 Hang on. You have just entered Cletus Land.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Took so long..



http://www.canadalite.com/Ballasts ...4T5HO Fluorescent Ballast with wire 120-277 V


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Doesn't the 720V output mean that it is a HO lamp ?
Please take another pic with the make and model info visible.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Can you narrow that down a bit Harry ?  That's like 1000 pages long. Thats comparable to someone asking the meaning of life and saying the answer is in here http://www.gasl.org/refbib/Bible_King_James_Version.pdf


The answer to the meaning of life is "42"


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

This is where I go , but that won't help you... http://www.bulbscanada.com/


----------

